# Suggestion needed to buy a LED tv



## gold (Mar 24, 2012)

I need to buy a 32 inch led tv.
My budget is 40k .I'd shortlisted sony kdl-ex520 as sony is the most selling LED tv brand.Also I need that the Tv I buy should last atleast 7-8 yrs.
So,please give your opinions whether I should go for it or is there any other option....


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 25, 2012)

Have a look at Samsung 5 series LED 32D5000 or you can also have a look at 32D5900,both are better than sony one.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 26, 2012)

gold said:


> I need to buy a 32 inch led tv.
> My budget is 40k .I'd shortlisted sony kdl-ex520 as sony is the most selling LED tv brand.Also I need that the Tv I buy should last atleast 7-8 yrs.
> So,please give your opinions whether I should go for it or is there any other option....



A friend of mine has the EX520 and even though it is full HD I would not recommend you to buy it. You better go for the Samsung series.


----------



## gold (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, Thanks for your feedback guys but I'm a little skeptic towards buying a samsung TV, just a little doubt about whether it would be a good choice to be run for a long time.....someone told me that samsung hardware is not so good as compared to sony....is it so??
Also in the market too, everyone keeps telling that go for sony..


> A friend of mine has the EX520 and even though it is full HD I would not recommend you to buy it. You better go for the Samsung series.



Why so??any specific reasons..?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know to which market you went.
Each showroom where I visited, they recommended Samsung over Sony.
And Samsung hardware is very good, who told you that its not good?


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 27, 2012)

gold said:


> Well, Thanks for your feedback guys but I'm a little skeptic towards buying a samsung TV, just a little doubt about whether it would be a good choice to be run for a long time.....someone told me that samsung hardware is not so good as compared to sony....is it so??
> Also in the market too, everyone keeps telling that go for sony..
> 
> 
> Why so??any specific reasons..?



The reason why I am suggesting you to go for samsung is that it surely has a better UI and then it can play movies in formats like .flv as well. Secondly there are a few more apps on the samsung internet tv as compared to Sony.


----------



## gold (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok,
So I will go with Samsung  LED 32D5000 then....
Thanks for your help guys..
One more thing I want to ask ....one of my friend told me that these are also available in grey market at a cost as low as about 8-10k from the market price but they will not provide any warranty and support .....but keeping in mind that warranty provided by samsung too is only 1 year , so should I go with it or buy it from the authorized dealer only?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2012)

Its upto you that you want a grey market product or wanna buy a product from an authorized dealer.
The reason they are cheap in grey market is that they are imported from Thailand and that is the reason warranty is not available.
But if you wish to save your money,here is an amazing deal, click here to grab it, use some coupon to make the price go down some more.


----------



## pratik385 (Mar 29, 2012)

@ ^
dude!
Im thinkin of getting it. 
Is it reliable?
It will be brand new? or damaged?
what cautions should i take before getting it?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 29, 2012)

sam9953 said:


> A friend of mine has the EX520 and even though it is full HD I would not recommend you to buy it. You better go for the Samsung series.



Any specific reasons you recommend not to buy it? I am using this for the past 5-6 months and didnt find anything wrong with the same. Its good both for SD and HD content.

Go for samsung if you want the file format support through USB.



aroraanant said:


> I don't to which market you went.
> Each showroom where I visited they recommended Samsung over Sony.
> And Samsung hardware is very good, who told you that its not good.



Hardware doesnt matter. But the panel samsung use depends on your luck. they have something like panel lottery where u can get the superior SPVA panel or the inferior AMVA panel which you will come to know only once the box is opened.


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 29, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> Any specific reasons you recommend not to buy it? I am using this for the past 5-6 months and didnt find anything wrong with the same. Its good both for SD and HD content.
> 
> Go for samsung if you want the file format support through USB.



Well as far as I believe its UI is very similar to my TV (EX420) and I feel the UI is good but samsung has a slightly better UI, plus as I am a very big movie watcher I face lots of trouble when I have to watch a movie because I first have to convert it.


----------



## gold (Mar 29, 2012)

Just looked at this :
LG 32LW4500
and thought to increase my budget as I'm getting a 3D in 48K ....Is it good? Whats your reviews about this ...


----------



## sam9953 (Mar 29, 2012)

gold said:


> Just looked at this :
> LG 32LW4500
> and thought to increase my budget as I'm getting a 3D in 48K ....Is it good? Whats your reviews about this ...



Looking at the website features and specifications it seems to be a great TV. Will you get the 3D glasses along with it or do you have to purchase it additionally?


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 29, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> @ ^
> dude!
> Im thinkin of getting it.
> Is it reliable?
> ...



Just contact the seller on the given contact no. and ask more info about the product and all. And obviously its a brand new, the seller have mentioned that

I don't have any knowledge about LG and Panasonic so I can't comment on that as I have compared and experienced only Samsung and Sony


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 30, 2012)

3D isn't really fun. Bcoz u will have to get all the movies again and that too of a high file size. I too purhased sony 3d tv - 40 inch with two glasses but use 3D rarely.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2012)

gold said:


> Just looked at this :
> LG 32LW4500
> and thought to increase my budget as I'm getting a 3D in 48K ....Is it good? Whats your reviews about this ...


Get that one if you want 3D. Otherwise LG 32LV3730 LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Smart LED TV - LG Electronics IN if you want to save money. I'd say, ditch 3D and go for the second one. It's a Smart TV. Both are IPS panels. Better viewing angles than Samsung's VA panels.

3D is a gimmick lol. Especially active 3D in which glasses flicker (Sony/Samsung) - headache. LG's passive 3D is better in which glasses are light and don't flicker - but still 3D is not worth it.

Read this thread btw - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/148883-complete-3d-tv-technical-guide.html


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

Smart TV>>>3D TV.


----------

